# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  طلب:خبايا الزوايا لمحمد بن حسن العجيمي

## بو إبراهيم الذهبي

أيها الشباب الطيبون، أنا احتاج حاجة ماسة لهذا المخطوط، خبايا الزوايا للعجيمي
وأسأل الله أن يجزي الذي يرفعه لنا الفردوس الأعلى.

----------


## أبوبسطام

السلام عليكم يا أخي هل هو كتاب خبايا الزوايا فيما في الناس من البقايا؟.

----------


## بو إبراهيم الذهبي

لا اعرف بقية العنوان اخي
ولكن مؤلفه هو:
حسن بن على العجيمى المكّى الحنفى

----------


## بو إبراهيم الذهبي

ألا يوجد أحد عنده هذا الكتاب،

هذا الكتاب يعتبر مشيخة للعجيمي المذكور وفيه الكثير من الفوائد المهمة، حبذا من يتكرم بتصويه لنا، وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

للرفع

----------


## جلجليوت

السلام عليكم اطلب كتاب خبيا الزويا بارك الله بيكم

----------


## جلجليوت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو المساعدة منكم اذا كانت هذه الكتب متوفرة -فهرسة عبد السلام بن الطيب القادري الحسني -نزهة النادي وطرفة الحادي فيمن بالمغرب من اهل القرن الحادي -ممتع الاسماع في ذكر الجزولي والاتباع -الالماع ببعض من لم يذكر في ممتع الاسماع

----------

